# Installation  net (SUSE Linux prof.)



## BeKos (18. November 2003)

Hallo!

Sorry für diese toale  Frage, aber die Suchfunktio konnte mir hier ausnahmsweise mal nicht helfen......

Ich hab mir das neue SUSE Linux prof geholt und wollte es nun natürlich auch gleich mal instalieren. Habe also die erste CD1 eingelegt und gebootet. Hat auch alles geklappt, installation gestartet, Deutsche Sprache gewählt, und dann kam der Hardwareerkennungsbildchirm. 

Die Maus und die Tastaturbelegung hat ja noch gefunzt aber dann bei Partionierung fängt er an ohne mich zu fragen zu Partitionieren und damit hört er dann auch nach 3 Stunden nicht auf. Das komische ist auch das das CDROM ständig arbeitet, obwohl es das ja eigentlich nicht tun sollte wenn er wirklich parttioniert.....   Kann mir jemand sagen ob mine CD am AR*** ist oder ob das ein bekannter behebarer Fehler ist 

Besten Dank


----------



## profy (25. November 2003)

nimm doch mal die 2te CD

evtl. wurden die falschen IDE Treiber verwendet - gerade bei VIA - Chips kommt das vor - hier aber dann in der SUSE Hardware DB nachgucken.


----------



## Christian Fein (25. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von BeKos _
> *Hallo!
> 
> Sorry für diese toale  Frage, aber die Suchfunktio konnte mir hier ausnahmsweise mal nicht helfen......
> ...



Ich würde dir ratschlagen, beim start der installation und nach auswahl der Tastartur 
auf die Konsole wechseln und von dort per cfdisk  die Partionierung von Hand durchfuehren. Mit cfdisk ist das recht verstaendlich (ist bei Debian z.b das Hauptpartionstool bei der Installation).
Dann kann es gut sein, das SuSE eine passende Partionierung erkennt und dort seine Filesysteme erstellt.


----------

